# How to stop my kitten jumping up on things?



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice on how to stop her jumping up onto things, it's mainly the tv stand i don't like her jumping on to. She will either sit on top infront on the tv!!! grooming herself or jump on the shelves and try to chew the cables. I have tried squirting her with water. Sometimes all i have to do is pick up the spray bottle and she will jump off but other times i could spray her all day and it wouldn't bother her. Sometimes i will just tell her no and pick her up to get her off.

I have got a few books from the library and they seem to suggest it would be best to ignore what she's doing because by lifting her off or spraying her i am actually giving her attention and making her do it more.

Does anyone have any ideas about what is best to do? 

She is almost 6 months now and i think if i don't get her to learn it's not acceptable now i never will. 

Does anyone have any books on behaviour they would recommend because the ones i picked up from the library are not that great so i would appreciate a recommendation.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Distract her with a toy - throw a jingly ball or crinkly paper away from where she is so that she can chase it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

To be honest ,you will have more chance knitting fog .I learned a long time ago just to accept that kittens/cats will go where they want,it is in their job description  If Meeko goes somewhere I would rather he didnt I just remove him,no point in stressing about it ,he will just do it again anyway,I personally would not use a water spray .


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​Well.. You cant stop her jumping on things she a little kitty it's what little kitties do !!! And they're very good at it too


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

My 6 month old kittens are exactly the same - windows, counters, cooker , tv stand, dressing table, dining table, bookcase - you name it, they'll jump on it.

I've learned to just deal with it (and bought some cooker top protectors!) and stopped stressing about it  I just wipe down counters before I prepare food and it's fine. If they're on something that I don't want them to be on, I just take them down. Let's face it, they're probably climbing all over stuff when we're not around!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I some times watch my tv round the cat

She now wanders across the mantle piece and knocks the photos off. I generally mutter under my breath and wait until she gets off and put the pics back up again.

All my ornaments are in a glass fronted cabinet in another room and when she stands on my mini stereo and opens the lid, when she has moved I do some more muttering and put the lid back down.

I have had to put newspaper up my blocked chimney and the vase of dry plants is knocked over and played with quite often.

I give up!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my torre who is almost 5 months old likes to sit on top of my tv. last week he sat and watched 'one born every minute' upside down. he couldnt make out why the screaming of labour pains. it was funny


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

hmmm you don't seem to have got the 'meaning of life' according to feline kind.

You can train a dog, you are its owner. A cat doesn't have an owner, it has staff. I always advertise kittens as 'looking for dedicated slaves', so prospective 'owners' have some idea of their future role in life LOL!

Thousands of years ago the Egyptians worshipped cats as Gods, The cats have neverforgotten!

Emma
Purindoors Birmans


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> To be honest ,you will have more chance knitting fog .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hopalong (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here Izzy climbs on everything. Just sort of resigned to fact that it's just easier to remove her off something if we don't want her on it or think it be dangerous. We kept trying to keep her off the kitchen worktops until one day we came back from shopping and she was laid on one of them asleep  carnt stop her when where out so as long as she keeps away when we are cooking we let her be. 
Although its a real pain now she's figured out how to press buttons on the sky box:
Hoppy


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My 8 month old climbs on everything, except the kichen units. She hurtles around the house flies across the living room, on to the TV stand and up onto the bay window sill, at the weekend she misjudged distance v height and tumbled off the window sill 

For some reason she nibbles at lamp shades .


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Kittens are also very good at changing channels while doing a wall of death round the front room.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I do think my expectations were a little unrealistic before i got her. I got these expectations from the 2 cats i had at my mums (they still live with her) both were very well behaved as kittens, never jumped onto anything, not the worktops, tv stand, window sills, not even the back of the sofa..... i think those 2 must have been the most well behaved kittens EVER.

My mum doesn't really believe me about what my little one is like, i've given up on my silly ideas about her not going on the window sills or on the bed and just let her get on with it. I am very lucky that she has never shown an interest in getting on the kitchen work top because that is a definate no no. I think i am going to have to let her get on with it with the tv stand because nothing is working!

Does anyone with an older cat no if they stopped doing this as they got older or will she carry on doing it?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Rylee said:


> not even the back of the sofa.....


Cookie's favorite place is the back of the sofa


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have beds on the backs of the sofas for mine


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i have an oldercat, he's 10, he pretty much does what he wants as with any cat.
i have taught him 'down' and if he's somewhere i dont want him to be i'll say 'down' and point to the floor, sometimes he'll jump down sometimes not.

he will lie down if i again point to the floor and say 'lie down'. not every time though.

if he's being a total pain and jumping up and biting my shoulder while i'm on pc, eg, i'll point to the fish tank and say 'up' and he'll go and lie on top but only if the lights on  and again not every time.

you wont make a cat do anything it doesn't want to do


----------



## CatsofAvalon (Sep 22, 2011)

Cats love to go up high and the reason they go up on the telly is to make you look at them. If you spent all evening looking at bookshelf they'd go on that too! 

So no help there, I'm afraid but you mentioned chewing cables, which is dangerous. You can buy a bitter liquid to coat the cables with and this does stop the chewing. When I have kittens, they are allowed in the living room/music studio once their mum thinks they are ready, and I always prepare all the cables in advance.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a correction spray which when i press it makes a loud hissing noise. I don't like doing it but as i have a cooker which is electric i hate the idea of my kitten walking on the hot rings even more than using the spray.

Smarty used to jump on the work tops in my kitchen but after a few sprays he no longer does so for me this has worked.

He can go everywhere else just not on the kitchen worktops / cooker and thankfully i can safely say he doesn't not even when i leave food up there


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Rylee said:


> Does anyone with an older cat no if they stopped doing this as they got older or will she carry on doing it?


Meeko is 2 years old next month.He still does an excellent "tornado routine" round the house and has been known to slide up walls   and as you can see from these pics still treats the house like his own,personal playground but thats what i signed up for when I brought him home


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Darcy is the same! I just pick him up and put him on the ground with a sharp "NO!"...Like that would help 
Cat's will go where they please, they ARE the master of the household anyhow! :blush:


----------



## CatsofAvalon (Sep 22, 2011)

That last picture of Meeko is class! 
Hope you have strong curtains!!


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheeky has never done the curtain climbing, but in my old house i had a dear, thick wallpaper in the bathroom and found him climbing up the wall one day arrrrgh.

cats are snobs and will pick who and what they like


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

CatsofAvalon said:


> That last picture of Meeko is class!
> Hope you have strong curtains!!


The curtain rail had literally just been renewed a week or so earlier,old curtains put back up,luckily.It was a room that was never used apart from dumping stuff and was in the process of being cleared and redecorated.Meeko saw the spider before we did and he was off like a "cat up a curtain":lol::lol:


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

One of my previous cats used to climb up the wallpaper at my parents house. It was that horrible anaglypta stuff.

Caramel can't sit on top of the tv coz its too thin, but that hasn't stopped her from trying once or twice.

I have a door on my kitchen, to stop unwanted ginger whirlwinds. She has been in there and if I'm smoking by the window she comes and watches the world go by with me.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have worktops on opposite sides of my kitchen, Seb will only jump up onto the side where the sink is, he's obsessed with water and would sit in the sink all day if I gave him the chance  He has never jumped up on the side where the hob is. Frankie will jump up on both side and has even run across the hot hob before 

Frank is very stubborn, I tell him 'no' in a stern voice, and tell him 'down' most of the time he'll look at me blankly and other times he'll just look away 

Our TV is on a wall bracket, it's not high up on the wall, they've never been bothered about climbing on it.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Distract her with a toy - throw a jingly ball or crinkly paper away from where she is so that she can chase it.


Not to poo-poo the idea but this will only treat the problem, not cure it.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My first 2 cats, one of which is Polly who I still have, never jumped up on the kitchen work surfaces or even went up the stairs (due to my husband and sons asthma). They were told no from the day I got them at 4 months old. They were very well behaved kitties and Polly still is although she does go upstairs now (having realised husband and son are not actually affected by cat hair). My next cat Beanie from day one went wherever he pleased. Rules and boundaries made no sense to him at all and still don't. Whisper my kitten is the same although I am trying to stop her from jumping up on the work surfaces. Last night she jumped up on the gas hob when it was on so will have to be very careful with that now. I used to think cats could be trained but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Non of mine go on the kitchen worktops. When they were younger it was just a matter of being stern and getting them down each time - sometimes with a loud noise or me shouting 'no'. They'd soon hop down. I don't think its very hygienic having them in places like that, and I know you can't always stop it but we seem to be managing. They also aren't allowed on the dining table or coffee table for the same reasons really. I don't think they go on while we're not there but I could be wrong. 
I'm having a bit of a battle at the moment with the youngest as she hasn't learned this yet. She knows not to go on the dining table, and I'm not sure she can reach the kitchen worktops yet but each morning when I come downstairs she's greeting me on the coffee table! It's hard to keep on top of because kittens are relentless. However, my three have numerous window sills, bookcases, cabinets and two large cat trees where they can chill. I've found that their want to get onto these places diminishes when there are nicer places to relax


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopalong said:


> Same here Izzy climbs on everything. Just sort of resigned to fact that it's just easier to remove her off something if we don't want her on it or think it be dangerous. We kept trying to keep her off the kitchen worktops until one day we came back from shopping and she was laid on one of them asleep  carnt stop her when where out so as long as she keeps away when we are cooking we let her be.
> Although its a real pain now she's figured out how to press buttons on the sky box:
> Hoppy


That made me giggle as Jenny does the same thing, I think after reading this ill leave her be as she likes to lay on the sky box, Providing she shows no interest in the wires.

She has found the on off button and paws at it and has managed to turn it off once


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

m4tth3w said:


> That made me giggle as Jenny does the same thing, I think after reading this ill leave her be as she likes to lay on the sky box, Providing she shows no interest in the wires.
> 
> She has found the on off button and paws at it and has managed to turn it off once


What a pretty kitty


----------

